

Getting customers, the Get Satisfaction way - liad

remember when get satisfaction made profile pages for companies without their permission, let users start rating and commenting on them and then emailed the companies saying - do you want to claim your page? - was that a good way to get in the door or a trashy thing to do.<p>thinking it would be effective but not very ethical.<p>thoughts?
======
lachyg
I think this is perfectly fine, as it's basically a review site, like Yelp.
They've really got to start out someway, and this way worked great for them.

